# Elektronikas pamati >  Lielas daÅ¾u vijumu induktivitÄtes kalkulators

## Elfs

Sveiki !
Apsveicu ar servera remontu !
TÄtad,steidzmi meklÄ“ju iespÄ“ju daudzmaz precÄ«zam induktivitates aprÄ“Ä·inam. Frekvence ap1,4 MHz
Spole no dzesejamas Cu caurulÄ«tes 10 mm, Diametrs ap 26 centimetri un ap 3,5 vijumi, starp vijumiem 10 mm spraugas.
VienkÄrÅ¡ie kalkulatori Å¡Ä·iet ka domÄti  spolÄ“m kuram D<<L...

Paldies !

----------


## Didzis

Kur problÄ“ma pamÄ“rÄ«t spoles parametrus?

----------


## Elfs

Tur, ka 4 mikroH tas mazais Ä·Ä«nas brÄ«nums negrib mÄ“rÄ«t, bet lielÄkÄ bÄ“da, ka saloki nu vara caurulÄ«ti tÄdos lÄ«kumos, satin uz stiklatekstolÄ«ta tÄ, lai 10 kV neÅ¡Å«tu pa visÄm malÄm...tÄs ir divas dienas Ä·Ä“pas ar nervozu Bosu pie stÅ«res...
GribÄ“tos kaut aptuveni uzkalkulÄ“t iesÄkumÄ...

----------


## flybackmaster

http://hamwaves.com/antennas/inductance.html

----------


## Elfs

JÄ, Å¡ito es te paspaidÄ«ju, bet nepratu Ä«sti saprast ko tas tur izrÄ“Ä·ina....kautko izdod arÄ« mikrohenrijos...Frequency-independent series inductance from the current-sheet coil geometrical formula, corrected for field non-uniformity and round wire
Vai tas ir tas kas vajadzÄ«gs ??
Pietam chrome izmet kautkÄdu paziÅ†ojumu, tpc nodomÄju ka kautkÄda defektÄ«va lapa

----------


## Didzis

Uztin eksperimentam no RK11 koaksiÄlÄ kabeÄ¼a. To viegli tÄ«t un rezultÄts induktivitÄtei bÅ«s Ä¼oti lÄ«dzÄ«gs 10mm kapara trubiÅ†ai.

----------


## arnis

man gan vienmeer ir straadaajusi shii formula atroda MRB 1985 gada zaljaa krievu spravochnjikaa 

L- mikrohenrijos, N- vijumu skaits. Dvid - videejais spoles diametrs ar tinumu. l- spoles garums, b- uztiitaas spoles daudzums ( ja tev viens tinums, tad pateikshu priekshaa, ka tie ir tie 10 milimetri. ) 
Matemaatiku pats  izveiksi. Es jau izreekjinaaju  ::

----------


## Didzis

Katram savas metodes. Man ÄtrÄk uztÄ«t eksperimentÄlu spoli, samÄ“rÄ«t un saprast, kas ir kas. Galvenais tupa neatkÄrtot konstrukcijas, kuras aprakstÄ«tas uz sÄ“tas, oi tvainojos, internetÄ. ÄªpaÅ¡i nevar ticÄ“t visÄdÄm radioamatieru konstrukcijÄm. Viss vienmÄ“r jÄpÄrmÄ“ra un jÄpÄrbauda paÅ¡am.

----------


## Isegrim

TÄ induktivitÄte brÄ«niÅ¡Ä·Ä«gi _trimmÄ“jas_, maÄ·enÄ«t pastaipot spoles soli.

----------


## Obsis

1) Å ÄdÄm spolÄ“m samÄ“rÄ labus rezultÄtus don Inductance Coil Calculator ver.1.00
Iemetu tur 260 mm iekÅ¡ diametru, 10 mm vadu, 2 vijumus un 1,400 uH. RezultÄts: Step of winding 26,2 mm; winding length 53,3 mm; wire length 174,7 cm; Q factor 13,5 mio. Ja liek mazÄku soli, tad sanÄk nepilns vijumu skaits, un tas manuprÄt nekam neder.
 2) Ja vajag palÄ«dzÄ“t ar samÄ“rÄ«Å¡anu, drÄ«kst atstiept pie manis uz VecrÄ«gu (nebÅ«s jÄmaksÄ), varu sÄkot ar daÅ¾iem nanohenrijiem un uz augÅ¡u, un samÄ“rÄ precÄ«zi. TÄlr 20042318.

3)  [P.S. Ko JÅ«s te kamÄ“r apkÄrt blandÄ«jos esat te forumÄ Ä¼aunu burtiem nodarÄ«juÅ¡i, ka visur jautÄjumzÄ«mÄ«tes latvisko burtu vietÄ. GluÅ¾i kÄ tÄdiem krieviem. IzmÄ“Ä£inÄju visus iespÄ“jamos iestatÄ«jumus letterset encodingam, neiet neviens, ne iso, ne baltic, ne centraleuropean, ne western, ne dos, nu neviens pats. AgrÄk tomÄ“r tÄ nebija.]

PS Ui, Tev vijumi bija doti nevis induktivitÄte. OK, pÄrmodelÄ“ju, 260 mm inner D, 20 mm step, winding length 89,9; turns 3,5; 294,1 cm wire; 1 milioms, 24 mio Q factor.

----------


## Powerons

PameklÄ“ netÄ kÄdu kaukulÄtoru, kas ir domÄts teslas spoles primÄrÄ tinuma aprÄ“Ä·inÄÅ¡anai.
DRSSTC teslas spolÄ“m primÄrais tinums bieÅ¾i tiek tÄ«ts no vara caurulÄ«tes.

----------


## arnis

psc kungi elektronikji, tik gruuti vienu formulu sareekjinaat ??? Man jei bogu ir KAUNS vnk. Es te jau vienam biedram skaipaa jau plkst 12.40 iemetu rezultaatu, bet sheit liidz vakaram veel neviens nav iedevis korektu atbildi .............

----------


## Powerons

> psc kungi elektronikji, tik gruuti vienu formulu sareekjinaat ??? Man jei bogu ir KAUNS vnk. Es te jau vienam biedram skaipaa jau plkst 12.40 iemetu rezultaatu, bet sheit liidz vakaram veel neviens nav iedevis korektu atbildi .............


 Formula ar kuru rÄ“Ä·ina induktivitÄti monolÄ«tam vadam, tÄ kÄ nebÅ«s tÄ pati, ar kuru rÄ“Ä·ina, satÄ«tai caurulei.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Formula ar kuru rÄ“Ä·ina induktivitÄti monolÄ«tam vadam, tÄ kÄ nebÅ«s tÄ pati, ar kuru rÄ“Ä·ina, satÄ«tai caurulei.


 Vari pamatot kÄpÄ“c?

----------


## Elfs

RÄ“Ä·inÄju no tÄs hamwaves lapas ar to kalkulÄtoru   + ha, ha   visparastÄko kontÅ«ra rezonanses formulu. SanÄca 2 daÅ¾ÄdÄm jau eksistÄ“joÅ¡Äm spolÄ“m + 4 nF rezonanses f  ar precizitÄti nepilni 100 kHz....
JaunÄ spole bÅ«s gatava un nomÄ“rÄ«ta reÄlÄ Ä£eneratorÄ domÄju otrdien.
LÄ«dz tam vÄ“l pastÄ«Å¡os ko te ieteicÄt citus variantus.
...

----------


## arnis

un kur tad ir tavs prasiitais " indiktivitaates apreekjins"  ?

----------


## Elfs

TÄ lapa darbÄ palika, ielikÅ¡u pirmdien. Tur jau nav viena vien....ir divas virknee, un svarÄ«ga ir gan frekvence, gan jaudas sadalÄ«jums prooppoorcioonaalli taam

----------


## Elfs

Taatad tas hamvaves kalkulators spolei ar N=4, D videejais=125, l=100 un tiits ar 10 mm cauruliiti dod L-1,59 mikroH,
Arnis dotaa f-la saka , ka buus 0,88 mikroH....
Starpiiba gandriiz 2 x 
Tuuliit pameeriisim frez. , bet taakaa to reekjinu ar prasto f-lu tad taapat nevarees izspriest kursh rezultaats pareizaaks, kas man iisti nemaz nav svariigi  :: , jo viss apreekjins ar Hamvave+ vidusskolas f-la  divos stipri dazaados gadiijumos nekaadu dizo kljuudu nedeva

----------


## Elfs

Protams, neizsleedzu arii variantu, ka nepareizi lietoju to kalkulatoru, bet tas arii nav svariigi, joks tipa...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Pa to laiku kamÄ“r ar matemÄtiku nodarbojies, sen jau spoli bÅ«tu uztinis un nomÄ“rijis, cik tur dzÄ«vÄ“ ir. Vai arÄ« kÄdu vijumu pa virsu uztinis un pÄ“c tam vajadzÄ«go iduktivitÄti piedzinis. Tur tak darbs maksimums pusstundai.

----------


## Elfs

MÄjÄs gan jau arÄ« tÄ«tu un mÄ“rÄ«tu. DarbÄ ir birokrÄtija.
Un tiem aprÄ“Ä·iniem moÅ¡ summÄ kÄda pusstunda arÄ« bija.

----------


## Elfs

TomÄ“r kÄ¼Å«da tiem rÄ“Ä·iniem  sanÄca paliela 1,1 MHz aprÄ“Ä·inÄto 1,22 vietÄ- virs 10%...vÄ“l rÄ«t varbÅ«t sanÄks paskatÄ«t Ä£enerÄcijÄ pie reÄlas jaudas (visam Ä£enerÄtoram ap 30 KVA ) un reÄla kausÄ“jama objekta.
Mazliet nopietnÄk jÄattiecas savÄdÄk tÄda interpolÄcija vien sanÄkusi...

----------


## arnis

zdrastje ta elfa kungs, priplilji ....
nav briinums ka nestraadaa, ja tik vienkaarshi nevar sareekjinaat. 
Dvideejais ir videejais diametrs starp ieksheejo un aareejo tinumu. Ibo vienkaarshoti tas ir 265mm. Skakova perepugu kungs diametru peekshnji ir daliijis uz 2, paliek vien zinaatnisks mineejums. Taalaak --- Spoles garums - l- 3,5 tinumi un ik pa tinumam 10mm starpaa, sastaada maksimaalo spoles garumu 60mm ne vairaak. B- par cik ir 1 tinums, tad uztiitais augstums ir 10mm. 
liekam to visu formulaa---> 
(3,5*3,5*265*0,001) daliits ar (1,125*60/265  + 1,25*10/265  + 0,375 ) = 
3,246 /  ( 0,2547 + 0,047 + 0,375 ) = 3,246 / 0,677 = 4,8 mikrohenriji.  Izejot no shii tad var arii taalaak reekjinaat, vai taa formula ir pareiza vai neder. Jebkuraa gadiijumaa skatoties kaada bakstiishanaas tur notiek, formulas tur poljubomu nepaliidzees......

----------


## arnis

par to spoles solja staipiishanu elementaari var paskaitiit cik sanaak -- ja tinumi buutu viens otram blakus, tad pie l 35mm L buutu 5,9uH, savukaart pie solja 15-20mm ar kopeejo l - 100mm - 3,83uH

----------


## arnis

pie L35 kad tinumi viens otram blakus, L sanaak 5,9uH, pie 100mm izstiepta- 3,8uH. 
da zb kas te ar to lapu notiek, ne ierakstus var paredigjeet ne ko, viss bremzee un karaaas ....

----------


## Elfs

zdrastje ta elfa kungs, priplilji ....
nav briinums ka nestraadaa, ja tik vienkaarshi nevar sareekjinaat. 
Dvideejais ir videejais diametrs starp ieksheejo un aareejo tinumu. Ibo vienkaarshoti tas ir 265mm. Skakova perepugu kungs diametru peekshnji ir daliijis uz 2, paliek vien zinaatnisks mineejums. Taalaak --- Spoles garums - l- 3,5 tinumi un ik pa tinumam 10mm starpaa, sastaada maksimaalo spoles garumu 60mm ne vairaak. B- par cik ir 1 tinums, tad uztiitais augstums ir 10mm. 
liekam to visu formulaa---> 
(3,5*3,5*265*0,001) daliits ar (1,125*60/265 + 1,25*10/265 + 0,375 ) = 
3,246 / ( 0,2547 + 0,047 + 0,375 ) = 3,246 / 0,677 = 4,8 mikrohenriji. Izejot no shii tad var arii taalaak reekjinaat, vai taa formula ir pareiza vai neder. Jebkuraa gadiijumaa skatoties kaada bakstiishanaas tur notiek, formulas tur poljubomu nepaliidzees......




TÄtad ::  vidÄ“jais- loÄ£iski domÄjot nevis alternatÄ«vi loÄ£iski domÄjot ir vidÄ“jais diametrs (vienslÄÅ†a cilindriskai spolei )- Tas- manÄ postÄ nr1= 260, postÄ nr18=125,
N postÄ 18 ir 4
Ar l Ä¼auÅ¾i kuri mÄk korekti Ä£eometriski dajebko formulÄ“t parasti apzÄ«mÄ“ garumu- Å¡ajÄ gadÄ«jumÄ- tas ir visas spoles garums, vada diametrs ir mazais d=10.
Nav neviena lieka ne cipara ne burta- pat valoda nav jÄsaprot lai uzmetot acis saprastu kas ir kas

----------


## arnis

logjiski vai alternatiivi, bet tupajam elfas arnim jau vareeji pateikt, kaa liidz shim to klasiski pa soljiem dariiji, ka noleemi tiit citu spoli ar citu diametru, savaadaak negjeometriski domaajosham arnim tieshaam nav skaidrs kaadaa sakaraa taadi cipari pagraabti

----------


## Elfs

Tak viss ok...vnk lÄ“nÄk pÄr tiltu.. ::

----------

